# Model Denny hot air pumping engine



## modelman1838 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi All
Here is a video of my Denny hot air engine that I have just finished working on, and described yesterday in the finished project section.
Hugh.


----------



## Toolguy (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't see a video, but would really like to.


----------



## modelman1838 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi
I don't seem to have much luck posting videos but will try again and hope this will work out ok.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uglBBREBdUw[/ame]


----------



## Toolguy (Dec 15, 2014)

That is a smooth running engine. Very finely crafted and finished. I think I would like to make one of those someday, time permitting. Thanks for sharing Modelman!


----------



## deverett (Dec 16, 2014)

Toolguy said:


> That is a smooth running engine. Very finely crafted and finished. I think I would like to make one of those someday, time permitting. Thanks for sharing Modelman!



Polly Models in England supply a kit for a 1/8 scale Denny engine http://www.pollymodelengineering.co.uk/sections/stationary-engines/anthony-mount-models/index.asp (it's the only design by Anthony Mount that doesn't have a description - typical!) and a 1/4 scale version is (or possibly was) available 'over there' designed by Wade Eisner: 

Wade Eisner  10 Hammond Lane, Eliot, Maine  03903-1843
Telephone (207) 439-3536, e-mail: [email protected]
Casting kit to build 1/4 size model of an 1895 Denney Hot Air Pumping Engine.  Finished model is 14 inches high with 7 inch diameter flywheel.  More info at  http://home.comcast.net/~wade-eisner/Denney-Model-Hot-Air-Engine.html 

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

